# biken in schottland



## der unfassbare (29. Januar 2008)

servus, ihr!

war schon mal jemand ZUM BIKEN in schottland (ich weiß, da wachsen nur berge, die kaum mal mehr als 1000m haben...)? da in diesem jahr der urlaubsaspekt etwas weiter im vordergrund steht und ich mir denke, daß auch die hügel sehr schön sein können, wenn man nicht die glens entlang, sondern quasi quer fährt. 

kennt jemand bike-touren, bike-bücher und -karten, die auch mehrtagestouren beinhalten? am besten so 5-6 tage am stück kombinierbar...

ich meine aber BIKE (!)-touren, mi'm tourenrad war ich vor einigen jahren schon mal 5 wochen unterwegs, war zwar schön, hätt's jetz' aber gerne kurz und heftig...

für antworten wär' ich echt dankbar!

ciao!
der_u!


----------



## zoomi (31. Januar 2008)

Hi,

in Schottland gibt´s einiges - google mal die sog. 7Stanes...
Persönlich habe ich letztes Jahr Glenntress ausprobiert war echt super in punkto Trails etc.

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skandinavia (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich überlege, dieses Jahr auch zum Biken oder Wandern nach Schottland zu fahren. Interessant sehen dabei der Great Glen Way: http://www.greatglenway.com/ und der West Highland Way: http://www.west-highland-way.co.uk/ aus. Außerdem gibt es eine Seite mit MTB-Trail-Tips in Schottland: http://www.mountainbikescotland.com/

Ich fahre meistens Wanderwege ab, sofern erlaubt. Bücher dazu findet man bei Amazon, wenn man "wandern" und "Schottland" eingibt.

Nadine


----------



## Cook (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo _u!

Wenn du dich nicht scheust mit Briten zu posten, schau mal in www.mtbbritain.co.uk rein. Da bekommst du im Forum sicher 1a-Tipps! Lake District dürfte auch sehr interessant sein!

Und hier sind die7Stanes


----------



## Xexano (8. Februar 2008)

Die 7Stanes sind auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert! Ich war schon mal in Innerleithen, leider ohne Bike! Ich habe die Strecken jedoch gesehen: Man sollte dort im Prinzip die Einerlegendewollmilchsau mitnehmen! Die Anstiege haben es echt in sich! (Zwar nur vielleicht 400-500 m hohe Hügel, aber dafür echt steil und fordernd). Ein leichtes CC-Bike ist aber auch relativ fehl am Platze: Es gibt dort ein paar "Downhillstrecken", bei der man es richtig krachen kann. Am Wochenende wird schon mal Busshuttle gemacht, da sieht man dann auch schon häufiger mal fette DH-Geschosse mit 200er Gabeln. 

Die Strecken sind jedoch meiner Ansicht nach sehr gut und sie werden auch regelmäßig gewartet. Wenn man den Busshuttle nicht nimmt, ist die Nutzung sogar kostenfrei! 

Ich hätte auch Bilder auf Anfrage!


----------



## Xexano (14. Februar 2008)

Nochmal was zum Thema Biken in Scotland: Ich hatte mal an die Bikepark-Map Crew neue Daten zu einer Lokation in Scotland geschickt, jedoch haben sie es nie hochgeladen. (Ich glaube, dass ist jetzt inzwisches nur noch ein totes Projekt, das langsam verwest... schade eigentlich, die Idee hatte Konzept!) 

Ich will die Info aber nicht vorenthalten, deswegen poste ich sie hier rein. Es soll ein Beispiel sein, wie gut oder schlecht man in Scotland biken kann. Innerleithen ist unter den Briten und Schotten relativ bekannt. 

Hier: 

Bezeichnung: 7Stanes Innerleithen Downhill MTB Trails

Koordinaten des Spots: 55.610559, -3.056849

Sind die Koordinaten 100%ig genau: Ja, Parkplatz für die MTBiker

Strasse, PLZ, Ort, Bundesland, Land: Traquair Rd., EH44, United Kingdom - Scotland, Tweedale (bei Edinburgh)

Öffnungszeiten: 24/7

Preise: Trailbenutzung: kostenlos; bei mögl. Shuttlebetrieb: N/A

verfügbare Strecken (DH, FR, Dirtjump, Cross usw.): DH, FR, XC, Cross (neu)

Offizieller Spot oder selbst gebaut?: Offizieller Spot, genehmigt von der Foresty Commission Scotland

Betreiber des Spots (öffentlich, Verein, kommerzieller Park): Foresty Commission Scotland, öffentlich

Lift (Schlepplift, Sessellift etc.): Zu festgesetzen u. angekündigten Zeiten (meistens am Wochenende, siehe HP: http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/infd-69afrj#Innerleithen ) fährt ein Busshuttle

Foampit?: Nein

Bikeverleih, Werkstatt?: 2 lokale Bikeshops in Innerleithen inkl. Werkstatt (Keine 100%ige Garantie für korrekte Angabe hier!) 

Campingplatz, Duschen?: kein Campingplatz, Innerleithen bietet Hotels/Pensionen an

kurze Beschreibung: Offizielle, vom Government genehmigter und unterstützer "Bikepark". Die Benutzung ist kostenlos; jedoch muss man damit rechnen, dass man 300 hm oder mehr selber hinaufkurbeln muss, falls kein Busshuttle fährt. Busshuttle ist (vermutlich) kostenpflichtig und fährt nur an speziellen Tagen, welche in der Homepage vorangekündigt werden (Tel.-Service verfügbar, jedoch: gute Englischkenntisse werden hier benötigt!). Eine gute Karte und gute Kartenkenntnisse sind geradezu Pflicht, da der "Park" sehr groß ist und viele Wege besitzt. Mit Wanderern auf den MTB-Strecken ist manchmal zu rechnen.
Auch bei Nässe relativ gut befahrbar, jedoch werden gute Schlammreifen empfohlen! 

Beschreibung der Strecken: Viele Streckenvarianten verfügbar. Für fast jeden Typus etwas dabei: Downhill, Freeride, Cross Country und neuerdings auch Cross. Die Strecken werden regelmässig von offziellen Trailbauern gepflegt und/oder erweitert. Künstlich eingearbeitete und gut gepflegte Steinfelder, Drops, Doubles, Anlieger usw. vorhanden. 
Eine offz. Beschreibung einiger Strecken: http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/INFD-5S4F38 (engl.!) 
Die Strecke "Make or Brake" wurde 2005 zu einer der Top 10 gevoteten Abfahrten im MBR-Magazin. 

Anfahrtsbeschreibung: N/A, bei Google Maps am besten Innerleithen als Zwischenziel eingeben, Parkplatz ist nur ca. 500 m vom Ort entfernt (siehe Koordinaten)


_P.S.: Innerleithen ist ein sehr schönes Beispiel, wie man auch MIT Genehmigung, breiter Akzeptanz und großer Unterstützung der (Forst-)Behörden (Forest Gov.!) ein schönes Bikegebiet aufbauen kann! Man hilft sich gegenseitig, alle sind glücklich! Davon könnten sich die deutsche Behörden eine ziemlich dicke Scheibe abschneiden! _


----------



## winx (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo Xexano,

das Projekt Bikepark ist keinesfalls Tot. Ganz im Gegenteil! Wir haben die
Aufgaben neu verteilt und sind derzeit dabei liegengebliebene Mails
abzuarbeiten und neue Strecken einzutragen. Bitte entschuldige viemals,
dass wir uns nicht vorher bei dir gemeldet haben. Für die kommende
Saison dürft ihr euch auf viele Neuigkeiten und natürlich auch auf einige
neue Trails und Parks freuen. In jedem Fall geht es stetig voran.

Vielen Dank für deine Infos, ich habe deinen Spot gerade eingetragen:

http://bikeparkmap.com/de/view/383/schottland/7stanes-innerleithen

Falls du noch ein paar Fotos aus Schottland hast, wäre es super wenn du
diese hochlädst. Alternativ kannst du sie uns auch per Mail schicken, ich
würde sie dann kurzfristig für dich hochladen - versprochen.

Sorry nochmal - bitte ruhig weiter Strecken einsenden, sie werden auf
jeden Fall eingetragen.

Viele Grüße
Winx


----------



## Xexano (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe Dir eine PM geschrieben!  

Nun sind da auch Bilder auf der HP, um einen kleinen Eindruck von dem 7Stanes in Innerleithen.

Übrigens: Nur ca. 30 Min. mit dem Auto entfernt befindet sich der nächste 7Stanes "Bikepark"  Glentress. Wird aber tlw. wg. der Nähe auch noch mit Innerleithen zusammen betrachtet!


----------



## skandinavia (30. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe aus Schottland den "Scottish Mountain Biking Guide" mitgebracht, wo jede Menge Trails / Parks mit Streckenlänge, Schwierigkeit, Lage und Webseiten aufgeführt sind. Wenn noch Interesse besteht, liste ich die Links hier gerne mal auf. Oder man kann sich das Heft bei mir in Bochum oder bei einer Tour mal angucken.


----------



## skandinavia (14. April 2009)

Hier ein paar Websites zu MTB-Trails / Bikeparks in Schottland:

Carbisdale & Balblair Tracks
http://www.forestry.gov.uk/mtbscotland


Highland Wildcat Trails
http://www.highlandwildcat.com


Learnie Red Rock Trails
http://www.himba.org.uk


Moray Monster Trails
http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/INFD-6MRFE5


Kirkhill
http://www.forestry.gov.uk/aberdeenwoods


Laggan Wolftrax
http://www.forestry.gov.uk/wolftrax


Fort William - World Cup
http://www.fortwilliamworldcup.co.uk


----------

